# Replace The White Ground Cable



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doing some slight mods to my battery bank. Adding to my 2x6v with 2x12v batteries (4 total). Plan is to use my cut-off switch to select between the 2 sets. Now...where can I find another white battery cable? I googled it...nothing.









Figured someone here must have the answers.









BTW...here is how my switch looks from the front.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry but I think you will have to make one yourself. You can purchase Black or Red that is ready made but I have never seen a white one.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Sorry but I think you will have to make one yourself. You can purchase Black or Red that is ready made but I have never seen a white one.


 I bought a set from a Walmart Supercenter that had a Automotive service center. They were kept with the batteries. Cheap money...made in China... White, Black, and red were available.

Eric


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Another option is to use welding cable, #4 is a good size, often welding shops will crimp connectors on them for whatever length you want. Nice thing about welding cable is that it is VERY flexible and has thick insulation. Since it is often black, heat shrink or wrap some white tape on the ends to let you remember it is ground


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think making one would be the easiest way. Click


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Boat US or West Marine have every color and size in stock. Just cut to length and either crimp on or solder on ends.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

This guy has a website with a form that you can order whatever you want (ends, color, gauge, length). Worth a look.

Custom battery cables


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Buy a black cable, slide on some white shrink tubing, heat and there you go.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Better yet, change them so the + is RED and the - is Black. Then you'll match 12V convention.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Better yet, change them so the + is RED and the - is Black. Then you'll match 12V convention.


But then it will not match the rest of the box wiring.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Better yet, change them so the + is RED and the - is Black. Then you'll match 12V convention.


But then it will not match the rest of the box wiring.
[/quote]
I have to agree with Nathan, it always messes me up when I work on the electrical system. I am use to 12V being black and Red with red being HOT. I know why they did it the way they did it. White is Neutral or in 12V-Negative and Black is alway HOT or Positive in 12V. I just don't like unconventional things like this.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmbevard said:


> Better yet, change them so the + is RED and the - is Black. Then you'll match 12V convention.


But then it will not match the rest of the box wiring.
[/quote]
I have to agree with Nathan, it always messes me up when I work on the electrical system. I am use to 12V being black and Red with red being HOT. I know why they did it the way they did it. White is Neutral or in 12V-Negative and Black is alway HOT or Positive in 12V. I just don't like unconventional things like this.
[/quote]

Changing the color of your trailer wiring is not ever a good idea, regardless of how annoying it may be to you. You may always remember what color you used, but the next tech that has to work on it, or the next owner who is used to the conventional color codeing system will have some really unkind things to say about you while he's watching the trailer burn to the ground.

BTW, there is a valid reason for not using black for ground. We in the marine industry have known about it for years. Black is usually DC ground, but is also AC hot. That may not work well when running AC & DC in the same wiring bundle or going to a panel. That's not a good practice, but it does happen. ABYC accepts yellow for DC ground for that very reason.


----------

